# Where to buy soap making supplies South Africa



## Tanzanite (Aug 25, 2020)

Hi Everyone

I am just starting out with cold process soap making. I want to create my first batch soon. I live in Midrand, South Africa, and as such it is more difficult to find good suppliers of fragrance oils and colorants. I also haven't been able to find cocoa butter or shea butter anywhere in a shop.

My question to my fellow South Africans, where would you recommend I buy my soap making ingredients?


----------



## BattleGnome (Aug 25, 2020)

I’m not from South Africa but if you give us a list of what you can find we can help you figure out a recipe. while I do enjoy Shea in my soaps, it isn’t necessary for a successful soap. The same with coco butter. 

I know we do have at least one member from your neck of the woods, hopefully she will be able to give about fragrances/colorants


----------



## Tanzanite (Aug 25, 2020)

Thank you 

The recipe I was thinking of using is a basic recipe using 113g coconut oil, 181g olive oil, and 159g palm oil (5% superfat and 22% water discount). My ultimate goal is to make a soap my husband can use, he has really dry skin. I can get avocado oil, sweet almond oil and jojoba oil. It's the hard oils I'm struggling with, they seem to be really expensive here.

I can get a variety of essential oils, but the colorants are all sold out everywhere. I was thinking of using natural colorants like coffee or paprika. My first batch will probably be uncolored to make it easier, with me playing around with some essential oils.


----------



## Sakpat (Nov 15, 2021)

Tanzanite said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I am just starting out with cold process soap making. I want to create my first batch soon. I live in Midrand, South Africa, and as such it is more difficult to find good suppliers of fragrance oils and colorants. I also haven't been able to find cocoa butter or shea butter anywhere in a shop.
> 
> My question to my fellow South Africans, where would you recommend I buy my soap making ingredients?


You can buy ingredients online from places like soap barn, riverlea,fun with soap etc


----------

